# Old School Lanzar E30 Opti Drive 30 Band Equalizer EQ 1/3 Octave MADE IN THE USA



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My EQ for sale 

Old School Lanzar E30 Opti Drive 30 Band Equalizer EQ 1 3 Octave Made in The USA | eBay


----------



## Sencheezy (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like a great unit!


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sencheezy said:


> Looks like a great unit!


Yep it's pretty nice


----------

